# Caiman enclosure



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

hi all, supose to start my enclosure months back but a new kitchen was decided on instead (other halfs choice)

so next to my huge 14ft python enclosure which is nearly finished, i am now going to start my caiman enclosure.

first off it will be either a specy or a cuv dwarf.

the size of the area i have is:

6ft L x 3ft W x 2ft H water area.
3ft L x 3ft W Land area and the hole enclosure is 4ft high.

if this is ok or it can go a tad smaller so i have more space please comment


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

Have a look at Fangsy's webcam and he was told he could only have a cul dwarf caiman, I am quite sure the size wouldn't be enough for the DWA people to aprove it for a specy.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Jaggers .....

Yea feel free to check out my webcam , details in my SIG ....

Best to use SAFARI or FIREFOX.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

cool wil do pal


----------

